# How much activity should be allowe after being spayed



## Natural

Hello,

My puppy was spayed yesterday. She's about to be 6 months. Today she's a little ball of energy. I've been advised not to let her go up and down stairs very much etc. but in terms of the couch how long should I wait before we let her up?

She loves sleeping on the couch, and I don't mind denying her the access but how long should we be keeping her off? She's a very frisky one.


----------



## baumgartml16

We had a hard time with that as well. Ours would just jump on her own before we could get to her. I would limit it as much as you can the first few days for sure but I know that is easier said than done. 

If that is where she sleeps you can try helping her up there when she is ready to sleep.


----------



## Natural

Yeah she's a sneaky little bigger. They're so stressful because you just want the best for them. Mine is such a stubborn pain in the ass. As soon as she's all healed up she's going to some obedience classes. I think im just going to move her crate to the Mai. Floor so when she gets over active I can just crate her for the time being. This will make it much easier then carrying her up two sets of stairs. She hate when we move her crate and typically barks at night for the first few days but shell just have to suck it up haha.


----------



## jluke

*What We Did...*

It's been a week since Maisie was spayed. We were told no running or jumping for two weeks -- period. She had a lap spay plus a three inch gastropexy incision and was raring to go after a day and a half, maybe sooner. She did have to climb 7 steps to go from the kitchen to the yard where she does her potty business. The first night my husband carried her. The next day she was a little slow, but fine on her own.

The only thing she does here that's at all similar to getting on a couch (since we're meanies and don't let her on the furniture) is get into the car. She didn't do that until 6 days after the surgery but was fine to do it on her own. (And I think she could have do it sooner, but we'd have been careful and helped her.)

We've tried hard to keep her from running and jumping, but she got bouncy again on day 3. I took her out on a leash through day 4. On day 5 she got the zoomies and did some dashing around our very small side yard. She's been to an obedience class (day 7) and started short walks in the neighborhood (day 8). There's been some running and jumping, but we're still trying to minimize it per instructions. Her incisions are fine. Her two week check-up is next Tuesday. Hope this helps.


----------



## Natural

One of my biggest issues is other people and their dogs. It's surprising how many people dont understand. This one guy yesterday was walking his dog and it was pulling to get to mine, and I was taking her out to go to the bathroom. So I picked up my dog and he walks so slowly passed me laughing because she was trying to get out, i'm like sorry but she was just spayed. Just says Yup, continues laughing and takes forever to leave. She ended up kicking out of my arms and falling to the ground. So frustrating.

This morning I was standing out there with her, she's peeing and this women lets her dog run up and she's literally climbing ontop of my dog. I try to check for anybody walking their dogs before taking her out but these people are just popping up out of no where. I would take her to the back but the step is so far from the ground as our backyard is new and unfinished plus it keeps snowing then heating up, snowing and heating up so my back yard is just a skating rink I dont want her to slip.


----------



## cubbysan

With MacKenzie we ended up giving her a lot of "bed rest" in her crate because she was so hyper after her spay, I did not trust her. So we gave her tons of kongs, and kept her on leash when she was out of it. She was not a happy camper. 

Sometimes I think it is best for them not to have the pain killers (depending on what the surgery is for), because otherwise they don't know to keep it easy.


----------



## Natural

cubbysan said:


> With MacKenzie we ended up giving her a lot of "bed rest" in her crate because she was so hyper after her spay, I did not trust her. So we gave her tons of kongs, and kept her on leash when she was out of it. She was not a happy camper.
> 
> Sometimes I think it is best for them not to have the pain killers (depending on what the surgery is for), because otherwise they don't know to keep it easy.


Yeah,

Mine finishe her medication yesterday. I'm very happy about this.

Are the risks of dogs activity entirely on the stitches and the risk of them coming out? Or are there other possible dangers as well?


----------

